# Corned Beef and Cabbage!



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Cooking some up right now. How much easier can it be to make a great meal?!! I like using red cabbage. Well that's it for my banter but it is food related.  Happy early Saint Patrick's Day!! :chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Besides the usual, I like big chunks of onions in mine.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

How did you prepare the corned beef? I've had mine in brine for the past 7 days. Can't wait till St. Patty's day to enjoy it.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rack04 said:


> How did you prepare the corned beef? I've had mine in brine for the past 7 days. Can't wait till St. Patty's day to enjoy it.


I went to the store and bought it  - I'll have try making my own some day.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I buy my beef from the store too.

To me Corned Beef and Cabbage is supposed to be an easy one pot dinner that you throw together on a cold day.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I forgot to mention the most important part of the meal. Colman's mustard, mix the dry mustard with a little water, goes great with the Corned Beef. One of the things my Grandfather, who was born in England, taught me.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Most St. Patty's Days I make Ham, Colcannon, & Soda Bread.

Colcannon's awesome; it's basically just Mashed Potatoes with wilted Cabbage & sauteed onions mixed in. Use half & half and add lots of black pepper 

Doesn't hurt to pound down a few pints of Guinness either :tu:tu


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

hoax said:


> Besides the usual, I like big chunks of onions in mine.


I love it with small red potatoes cut in half. Good stuff.

Don't put them in until the last hour or so though.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't mind the store brined corned beef, but I do my own spices which is the same blend as the packets, but I use 10x the amount. I also stuff the corned beef with garlic cubes, rub with paprika and brown it before putting the water in. 

I prefer to use Savoy Cabbage also.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Ours is in the crock pot,onions,potatoes,and cabbage in ours and a hoarse radish sauce for dipping :dr:dr:dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I don't mind the store brined corned beef, but I do my own spices which is the same blend as the packets, but I use 10x the amount. I also stuff the corned beef with garlic cubes, rub with paprika and brown it before putting the water in.
> 
> I prefer to use Savoy Cabbage also.


I forgot to mention a few shots of Cognac into the water when boiling.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> I forgot to mention a few shots of Cognac into the water when boiling.


A shot for the water...a shot for the chef, another shot for the water...a couple more for the chef, hey that's the spirit.  
:al


----------

